# Runcorn Water Treatment Works Outfall November 2011



## kevsy21 (Nov 19, 2011)

The United Utilities site on Warrington Road was built in the early 1960s. it serves 95,000 households in Runcorn and local businesses.The treated wastewater is then returned to the local watercourse -
especially the Manchester Ship Canal via an outfall, where most of the town's treated loo water ends up.
On a day of some local mooching me and Georgie decided to finally check this place out.
After upsetting Vauxhall motors doing their drain a while ago,we may have the same affect on United Utilities.
After a quick check to see if its doable off we go.
Visited with Georgie
The flow of the outfall is quite fierce and can be heard well before you see it.





The stair chamber.It oxygenates the water,apparently.












Looking up the long chamber.









After going through the long chamber we are met by 2 open culverts one comes from the storm tanks and the faster flow from the Treatment works.
This is the Treatment plant one​



This is the storm tank outflow.




Georgie leading the way out.









Georgie



Thanks for looking.​


----------



## King Al (Nov 19, 2011)

Good stuff kevsy, like the stairs


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 19, 2011)

Great work there kev


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2011)

Lovely report, I really wish there were more like thjis close to me!


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 20, 2011)

kevsy21 said:


>


I love this pic. Good stuff as always, you two.


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## georgie (Nov 28, 2011)

top stuff kev was a good day this


----------

